# bluefin tuna



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

has anybody caught or heard of bluefin caught from the canyons off md yet this year


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

No. its too early for canyon tuna. the bluefish or mackerel are not inshore yet. The water is still cold. Give it a monthish or so


----------

